# Brake rotors



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone like a certain kind of brake rotor I have to replace the front ones on my 1997 f250 HD, I don't want to have to change these often their a pain,I am undecided to which brand to buy or is there no difference.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i use napa premium.
never had a problem with any of them


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Power Stop drilled and slotted.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I will only use the ones from advaced auto. Unless u want to get drilled and slotted then its I rotor for thoses.Maybe napas got better but when they switched to all china ones it was every other set we had to take off and turn them before we could give it to the customer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I was gong to buy the drilled and slotted rotors, as I was searching for a better stopping rotor. After much debate, and looking at several different options, I went with napa. The drilled rotors have a tendency to crack when put to hard use..

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c5-tech/2553459-drilled-rotors-vs-slotted-rotors-engineer-test.html

Dimpled rotors are less likely to crack, but you lose a percentage of "clamping surface area" when you switch from solids to drilled, dimpled or slotted due to the missing surface area of the rotor that would have been in contact with pads. Slotted rotors do keep the surface cleaner, but wear pads faster.

Originally designed for allowing build up heat and gasses out of the pad surface, drilled rotors had their place in the race car circuit, but found their way into stock cars and trucks due to demand for them. Supposedly the new formulations of pad do not "offgas" as the older pads used to, so there isn't a real need for the exhaust holes being drilled in rotors any longer. They do, however, look really cool, but I don't know if you really get a huge benefit from them or not, as I don't have personal experience with them on my own vehicles.

I was luckier than most, as the rotors for my truck are the NOS USA made rotors that were sitting in Napa's warehouse for about a decade or so. I'm sure this has to do with the rarity of my truck compared to newer trucks.










From what I understand almost all manufacturers are buying china made rotors which pretty much are guaranteed to warp.... or so I've been told. I would stay away from rotors from there, if at all possible.

$50 for rotors, or $100 for drilled / slotted..... I cheaped out but I'm satisfied as ,my truck stops 10x better than it did previously. BTW.... I replaced my 20 year old studs while I as in there, and re-packed my bearings.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is why i said NAPA premium.
the over the counter cheap customer stuff is made in china
the professional mechanic premium parts are much higher quality, and usually made in the USA.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

tjctransport;1486037 said:


> that is why i said NAPA premium.
> the over the counter cheap customer stuff is made in china
> the professional mechanic premium parts are much higher quality, and usually made in the USA.


I know the guys @ my local Napa, as I worked in a napa store for about 6 years, and they knew my former boss

They told me that they order the Napa premium and the regular OTC crap. In both instances, they've opened the boxes, and found the rotors are made in china. The Premium line sometimes has USA made parts inside.

So, the reality is.... it's a crap shoot with what you get.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Now a days it seems like a crap shoot when you order parts I know oem parts are to expensive and most are made in china,maybe more ideas will come up here.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

tjctransport;1486037 said:


> that is why i said NAPA premium.
> the over the counter cheap customer stuff is made in china
> the professional mechanic premium parts are much higher quality, and usually made in the USA.


Lmao napa premium the cheap line made in CHINA. Napa ultra premium made In CHINA. The only time you ever get lucky is on a very unpopular part number where they have very old stock before they made the china switch about 5 years ago. Thats when they where made by united/century and they where actually good.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1486044 said:


> I know the guys @ my local Napa, as I worked in a napa store for about 6 years, and they knew my former boss
> 
> They told me that they order the Napa premium and the regular OTC crap. In both instances, they've opened the boxes, and found the rotors are made in china. The Premium line sometimes has USA made parts inside.
> 
> So, the reality is.... it's a crap shoot with what you get.


The premium is they really cheap china crap. The ultra premium is the better cheap china crap with the balck painted hubs.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I run power stop drilled and slotted with Motorcraft super duty pads. Pull a 10,000-14,000 trailer everyday with no issues.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

up front I have powerslot rotors with motorcraft pads, second set in 100k

rear had 2 sets of napa loaded calipers and rotors and is now running carquest with no issues, I usually use carquest but both times I lost brakes was on a sunday and the local carquest was not open


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

broncscott;1486158 said:


> I run power stop drilled and slotted with Motorcraft super duty pads. Pull a 10,000-14,000 trailer everyday with no issues.


Ive run I rotors slotted and drilled for 2 years before they gave me a chatter, occasionally towing heavy stuff from time to time no issues. I also only use wagner thermo quiet pads.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

brad96z28;1486163 said:


> Ive run I rotors slotted and drilled for 2 years before they gave me a chatter, occasionally towing heavy stuff from time to time no issues. I also only use wagner thermo quiet pads.


you haven't had a problem with rust where the slots or the drilled holes people have told me to stay away from them because of that especially here in the northeast


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

chas4x4;1486172 said:


> you haven't had a problem with rust where the slots or the drilled holes people have told me to stay away from them because of that especially here in the northeast


No there cadium plated I dont think they can rust.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

brad96z28;1486226 said:


> No there cadium plated I dont think they can rust.


Thanks I did not know that they were plated.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

chas4x4;1486261 said:


> Thanks I did not know that they were plated.


I got 2 years before they warped. I went back to advance rotors because they cost me 25 and still work great. Link to my old rotors http://irotors.com/ I think they have better dealsl in there e bay store http://stores.ebay.com/iROTORS-Performance-Brakes


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I buy Advance rotors and have my shop press them on. Never had a problem. I know the counter guys by name. They take care of me with any problems.No argument at all. If your getting warped rotors with new ones. Maybe it's your driving style or the load behind the truck or trailer brakes? I rarely run into warped rotors. I drive E-350 Ambulances full time and we run OEM parts.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Shop Mom & Pop shops too. They can be cheaper!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

They are warped because when u take them out of the box and check them with a dial indicator they are way out . You have you choice then order another set ad hope you get a better par or you can turn them. I will usually turn them depending how bad they are sometimes oredering another set and you will get ones that are worse. I seldom have a problem with the advance rotors. Drums Ive never seen one aftermarket that was not square.


----------

